# Dish Network slamming sub-techs nationwide!



## dishNitdown (Mar 17, 2009)

In an effort to squeeze a penny, Dish is of course cutting prices in all the wrong places. Looks like as of April 1st. Dish will now be requiring sub-techs to do FREE rebuilds, FREE go backs under 60 days, or face penalty even on defective equipment made by cheap out of country laborers. All the while cutting labor rates by as much as 20% for the most commonly ran calls, while the material prices are going through the roof, not to mention gas prices if they ever start to creep up as they did back in 2008.

The bottom line is you will see mass exodus of sub-retailers from the industry in a very short amount of time, and that will be a huge mistake financially for Dish.

If they wanted to save a buck, they need to reduce middle management since that's where most of the waste is coming from. At least sub-retailers have a vested interest in the company doing well!:nono:


----------



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

As with most companies, management will always cut cost from the bottom up.
For instance where I work, they are adamant about employees who make $10 an hour having the slightest amount of overtime. However, management continues to pull in over $100k with bonuses.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Whatever. Dish already does that for DNS, why should subs be exempt from the same level of service?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a Dish sub. Dish is changing the pay rate/structure, but no really dramatic changes are taking place. Subs have ALWAYS had to do free rollbacks unless it was a confirmed hardware failure, but the warranty window is being shortened from 90 days to 60 days, so under the new system, there should be FEWER of these calls. And, the pay for service calls and upgrades has increased.

The only "bad" thing is that the pay for hooking up the TV2 has been eliminated, though the pay for hooking up the receiver itself has gone up a bit.

In the long run, the changes being made aren't going to change much at all. Some weeks techs will make a little more, some a little less, but the difference either way won't be significant.


----------



## dishNitdown (Mar 17, 2009)

I cover a large area and regularly drive 2 hrs just to get to my stops. I can tell you this, with no more paid reinstallations, free go back's under 60 on defective equipment, paying per receiver, and not outlets? Yeah I won't last long, when it cost me $20-30 just to run some calls, materials are not getting cheaper, and no raises as it is in the last 3 years. Think of all the freebies we give'em now? (print our own paperwork, HD cables, pole mounts, wallfishes, just to name a few) I'm good with some paycuts, I know the economy is bad and it's just survival, but YOU CAN'T WORK FOR FREE!

I don't know if you guys are employees, or subs, by I am an actual DNS contractor/retailer that hires subs, and my guess is you can expect to see a mass exodus take place in a month. 4-1-2010 to be exact. I wish the best for everyone!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Didn't you spout doom and gloom about similar problems a year ago?


----------

